# In Case of Emergency ~ Sheep



## elevan (Apr 10, 2012)

Check here for quick reference of relevant discussions:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=226427#p226427



*Post your Emergency threads in this forum for full coverage to all members to assist you:  

Emergencies, Injuries & Cures Forum*



Please only post true emergencies in the Emergencies, Injuries & Cures forum.  All other issues should be placed in the appropriate diseases forum for that particular animal species.

*What is an emergency?*

_Wikipedia states:_

An emergency is a situation that poses an immediate risk to health or life.  Most emergencies require urgent intervention to prevent a worsening of the situation.  Some emergencies are not immediately threatening to life, but might have serious implications for the continued health and well-being of the animal (although a health emergency can subsequently escalate to be threatening to life).

In order to be defined as an emergency, the incident should be one of the following:
Immediately threatening to life or health.
Have already caused loss of life or health detriments.
Have a high probability of escalating to cause immediate danger to life or health.


----------



## JPR027 (Apr 14, 2013)

I think my ewe may have been snake bit. Her head is swollen. Eyes are nearly swollen shut. She has difficulty breathing and a little bloody discharge from her nose. She is mobile. She is not bloated. I gave her a teaspoon of Benadryl. I read in an earlier post about a similar symptom. My question is how much Benadryl and how often. Has anyone had a similar situation?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Apr 14, 2013)

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/snakebite.html

That's for goats concerning snake bites. May help you.


----------



## JPR027 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you


----------

